# Howdy from ohio



## CapCru87 (Sep 27, 2010)

I've read alot on here but thought it was probably about time to get an account and start posting. I'm from ohio and just started my freshman year at Capital University in Bexley where i play football. i bow hunt whitetails and hopefully get in the blind for turkey season this year. i also bowfish. lookin forward to learning alot!


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## HuntNWOHIO (Sep 30, 2009)

Welcome to AT fellow Ohioan!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* CapCru87. Have fun here.


----------



## Elidafire18 (Sep 22, 2005)

Welcome fellow Ohio bowhunter.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

Welcome to AT


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to AT


----------



## bdgamecock (Oct 2, 2010)

My brother played football and graduated from Capital.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT
:wav:


----------

